# ear curling backwards??



## pupEluv (Feb 26, 2011)

Kora is 12 wks old. Her ears have been up since she was 9 wks. Yesterday I noticed the tip of one of her ears is curling backwards and it is still the same today. Is this normal? I have heard of the tips flopping forward but not this. Is there anything I should do or will it go back to normal on its own? Thanks!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't panic. I had a german show line male whose ear tips curled back for a while when he was teething. Some people who saw him at that stage freaked out and insisted I HAD to get those ears taped up pronto, or else they'd stay that way. Fortunately a friend said "leave him alone...they were up once, they'll go back up. and besides, how many adult GSDs do you see with ear tips curled back?" So I left him alone and he ended up with beautiful solid ears.

He even ended up with his pic in a couple of books:










remembering Canadian & UKC Ch Logan, Am/Can UD SchH1 (Canadian Group Winner)


----------

